# RIP Meatloaf



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

RIP meatloaf at 74


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

That's sad news.

There was no way on earth of getting somewhere faster than "Bat out of Hell" shaking the speakers and drowning out all the other noises coming from my 850 Mini :lol:.

Just imagine the parties he'll be having  :thumb:

RIP

Andy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh dear, that’s sad news…


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My first album as a teenager, gutted. RIP


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's very sad. He did make some great music. 

RIP Meatloaf.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

"When the night is over, like a bat out of hell, I'll be gone, gone, gone"

RIP Marvin Lee


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Great artist!
Think I might have to watch Fight Club tonight with a whisky.

Heaven can wait no longer!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RIP...



His name is Robert Paulson


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

AndyA4TDI said:


> My first album as a teenager, gutted. RIP


same - and first concert. Edinburgh Playhouse.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

What a great performer. RIP.


----------

